# Ob/gyn question???



## lcervantes77 (Apr 26, 2009)

How would you code? Pregnancy with Asthma...please help...


----------



## neha.bhatnagar (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope you need Dx code.

Its coded as:
 646.83 - Other Specified Antepartum Complications, not delivered during the current episode of care.

Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 27, 2009)

It really depends on the documentation, If the patient had asthma prior to the pregnancy then it would be 648.93 followed by 493.9, however if the physician documents that this condition is not afftecting the management of the pregnancy (mustbe in the chart note!) then it would be 493.9 followed by V22.2, Or if it is documented as as result of or complication of the pregnancy itself then it would be 646.83 followed by 493.9.  I hope this covers all possible scenarios for you.


----------



## lcervantes77 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Thankful...*

:d thank you both!!!


----------

